# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 21.10.2009 - 22.10.2009

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.iktp -> f:\windows\system32\smlogsvc.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.rmKdrDnXYmfbk, AVAST4: Win32:Hupigon-KAN [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.pv -> f:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\u7s5mna7\ge2009[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost.1258, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.IS.524237, NOD32: Win32/Hupigon trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Hupigon-EA [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.pv -> f:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\mxfxmqeo\ge[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost.1258, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.IS.521639, NOD32: Win32/Hupigon trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Hupigon-EA [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.Xyligan.fu -> f:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\ev8boj61\1[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.51825, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.220024, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Xyligan.fu -> f:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\mhqj8zql\feng2009[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Fyd.40, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.219126, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.adw -> c:\windows\system32\w3x0nol.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Beagle.306, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.94441, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Piloyd.n -> f:\windows\system32\xmlprov.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.8265, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2595444, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.AntiAV.P worm )Packed.Win32.Krap.af -> c:\windows\windows7addon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.based.18, BitDefender: Application.Generic.248698, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-U [Cryp] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jvp -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3724344602-4131812809-152656297-2903\hdav.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.3654, BitDefender: MemScan:Win32.Worm.P2P.VCE, AVAST4: Win32:Buzus-AAX [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.csnn -> c:\windows\system32\agerunsrv.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.55495 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.fuo -> c:\windows\system32\restorer64_a.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.5794, BitDefender: Trojan.Inject.VX )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.anty -> f:\windows\system32\browser.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.54853, NOD32: Win32/KillAV.NFV trojan )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.anty -> f:\windows\system32\schedsvc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.54853, NOD32: Win32/KillAV.NFV trojan )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.anty -> f:\windows\system32\appmgmts.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.54853, NOD32: Win32/KillAV.NFV trojan )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.anty -> f:\windows\system32\ntmssvc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.54853, NOD32: Win32/KillAV.NFV trojan )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayqa -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\3jhzwne3\mxstt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ANQC, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.ONQ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayqa -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\3jhzwne3\mxdtt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12654, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.C9A2C345, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayqa -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\scmfo63z\mxdtt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12654, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.C9A2C345, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayqa -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\b0c0sawc\qq3gtt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12654, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.BDC1151C, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayqa -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\g3o1ewdk\dh2tt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12654, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.C1FA3FA6, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayqa -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\3jhzwne3\dh2tt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12654, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.C1FA3FA6, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayqa -> f:\program files\drweb\infected.!!!\dh2tt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12654, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.C1FA3FA6, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayqa -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temp\515250_xeex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12654, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.C1FA3FA6, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayqa -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\23p05au4\mhxutt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13128, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.B76834C0, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayqa -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temp\657390_xeex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12654, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.C9A2C345, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bggc -> f:\windows\system32\dferp2.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ANCD, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-AERY [Trj] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bfsl -> f:\program files\drweb\infected.!!!\122b901e.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2255377, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.biht -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\23p05au4\xctt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.BFE6F418, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.biht -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\b0c0sawc\wmgjtt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12056, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2552560, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bkii -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temp\525562_xeex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12058, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.7A0FE21C, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bkii -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\rbcemvkp\qqhxtt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12058, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.7A0FE21C, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bkii -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\b0c0sawc\qqhxtt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12058, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.7A0FE21C, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temp\497703_xeex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Application.Generic.236076, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temp\533453_xeex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCWV, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\zdxl05uv\jztt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCWV, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temp\600718_xeex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCWV, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\b0c0sawc\zttt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCWV, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\23p05au4\tltt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2517255, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temp\696125_xeex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCWV, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\scmfo63z\mutt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCWV, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temp\664671_xeex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCWV, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\b0c0sawc\smtt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCWV, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\zdxl05uv\smtt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCWV, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\scmfo63z\zutt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCWV, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\scmfo63z\wdtt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Application.Generic.236076, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\5zjv2qxs\wdtt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Application.Generic.236076, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temp\643531_xeex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.776ACB03, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temp\540515_xeex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCWV, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\b0c0sawc\jztt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCWV, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\3jhzwne3\zutt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCWV, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\zdxl05uv\zttt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCWV, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\g3o1ewdk\sxtt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.776ACB03, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\5zjv2qxs\mutt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13115, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.8D7F6C6B, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwsr -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\23p05au4\sxtt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13092, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.776ACB03, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwxz -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\scmfo63z\wltt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12325, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2540642, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwxz -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temp\564015_xeex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12325, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2540642, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwxz -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\3jhzwne3\wltt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12325, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2540642, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwyr -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\rbcemvkp\yxdtt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13097, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.CEB3A8D5, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwyr -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\5zjv2qxs\yxdtt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13097, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.CEB3A8D5, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwyr -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temp\650125_xeex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13097, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.CEB3A8D5, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmtc -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\rbcemvkp\dnftt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13178, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.81A3B2A5, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmtc -> f:\documents and settings\елшнкч\local settings\temp\270140_xeex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13178, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.81A3B2A5, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmtc -> f:\documents and settings\оо\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\3jhzwne3\dnftt[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13178, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.81A3B2A5, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gd -> c:\windows\dmgr134.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.366 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gd -> c:\windows\system32\{991f0ad1-da5d-4dc3-b0ba-f46ba0f1d3cb}.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.366, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gd -> c:\windows\dmgr134.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.366 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gd -> c:\windows\system32\{991f0ad1-da5d-4dc3-b0ba-f46ba0f1d3cb}.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.366, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gd -> c:\windows\dmgr134.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.366 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gd -> c:\windows\system32\{991f0ad1-da5d-4dc3-b0ba-f46ba0f1d3cb}.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.366, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gd -> c:\windows\system32\{991f0ad1-da5d-4dc3-b0ba-f46ba0f1d3cb}.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.366, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gd -> c:\windows\dmgr134.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.366 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gd -> c:\windows\system32\{991f0ad1-da5d-4dc3-b0ba-f46ba0f1d3cb}.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.366, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gd -> c:\windows\dmgr134.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.366 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gd -> d:\windows\dmgr134.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.366 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gd -> c:\windows\system32\{991f0ad1-da5d-4dc3-b0ba-f46ba0f1d3cb}.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.366, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gd -> d:\windows\system32\{991f0ad1-da5d-4dc3-b0ba-f46ba0f1d3cb}.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.366, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.ge -> c:\windows\dmgr134.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.366 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.gf -> c:\windows\system32\{991f0ad1-da5d-4dc3-b0ba-f46ba0f1d3cb}.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.366, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Autoit.abc -> g:\tpvymm.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.chrj -> c:\windows\system32\82.scr ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Rootkit.28111, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.chrj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\cshf.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Rootkit.28111, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.chrj -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\0c2uk52t\19[1].exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Rootkit.28111, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ciwy -> c:\i5m9z4a5w4x7.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Rootkit.28111, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.uob -> c:\windows\system32\_scui.cpl ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.5113, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2500010, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Pincav.hxi -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\shortcuts\icwsetup.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.55181 )Trojan.Win32.Scar.aazn -> f:\windows\system32\widp32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Darkshell.96, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2508747, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-AERY [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.abkg -> f:\windows\system32\pxvzh.exeTrojan.Win32.Scar.aert -> f:\windows\system32\termina.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ANCD, AVAST4: Win32:Dogrobot [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Xih.jd -> f:\windows\system32\rmmjtmc.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]@mpc, AVAST4: Win32:Dogrobot [Drp] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

